# Matagorda So Shore



## jimmy2iron (Oct 15, 2013)

Is the Matagorda bay South Shore any good with this NNE wind that we'll have this weekend? Looking for Specs and Reds.

Thanks,
Jimmy


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

No

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## gordaboy050 (May 31, 2013)

Not gonna be in you best interst to fish the south shoreline with N/NE winds. it'll be hard to find clean water. In gorda you fish the shoreline thats protected which with those winds would be the north shoreline. now i have caught limits in dirty water on the south shoreline with 35 mph north winds, but its not easy lol.


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

these comments are not entirely accurate if you fish in the back lakes like around 3 mile you will find good water and it will also be high due to the wind pushing it up in there... now if you fish the bay along the ss ya it will resemble the surf.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i looped the whole bay yest from sargent to the sw pocket and back, east end was fresh and really dirty, only good water was nw side by the barge cut.


tides are really high, water up in the grass.


unless you are willing to soak bait, save your money till the water settles and gets salty again.


----------

